# Greetings from Georgia



## guido (Aug 28, 2006)

Hey all!

I'm Dan and from the 'burbs of Atlanta.

I've had an ECB in the past, and have recently got a new BBQ Grillware smoker from Lowe's. It's a hell of a lot better than the POS I had before, no question.  Although not a complete newbie, I love to cook and grill, so this is something that comes pretty natural.

I posted in the Propane Smokers forum already trying to get a few tips and tricks to make this smoker work the way I want to.

I thought about getting the remote thermostat that attaches to the bottle, but I haven't had a big problem maintaining temperature while smoking twice now. 

I would love to learn how to smoke salmon, cheese, and other stuff, but I know that comes in time. I primarily tend to smoke chicken and pork, but I'm interested in learning more :)


----------



## monty (Aug 28, 2006)

Welcome aboard, Dan!

You've come to the right place! We're all geared to to providing the most informative friendliest site on the net. Take the time to explore our site and read through the threads which interest you!

Also, sign up for Jeff's 5 Day Basic Smoking Course! It is free and full of good info.

Please post your efforts, and questions and we love pictures. Share the good ones and the bad ones too! Every mistake is a learning experience.

Welcome again to our little family and we will be looking forward to your participation.

Cheers!


----------



## meowey (Aug 28, 2006)

Hello and welcome!!

Ask questions, these folks know smoke.

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## cajunsmoker (Aug 28, 2006)

Welcome aboard Dan,

We have several folks from the Atlanta area who post regularly here.  I've looked at the BBQ Grillware propane smoker at our local lowes and it looks like it should do a pretty good job.  Looks a lot like a GOSM.

Anyway, if you need anything be sure and ask and jump in to any thread that strikes your fancy.


----------



## guido (Aug 28, 2006)

I'll have to figger out who is from the ATL around here.
I love cooking, and this is a new passion. Just need to keep the wife interested in BBQ more often. :)

Best thing is that these cuts of meat won't break the bank.... Between the beans I did (my own version, thanks to some tips from you guys), chicken and pork... I was lucky to spend $20.  That's always fun :)

I have been reading on here for the last month on and off... but thanks for the welcome, and I'll be sure to chide in!


----------



## nmayeux (Aug 28, 2006)

I'm up here in Marietta, and welcome to the group!  Since you have some experience, we would really like to know some of your secrets... ;)


----------



## cheech (Aug 28, 2006)

A big hearty welcome to you.

Please share, compare and do not spare the pictures.


----------



## guido (Aug 29, 2006)

Ahh... I'm from the Marietta area as well....  (Got to say Williamson Bros still has some of my favorite sauce around here)
We'll have to compare Q sometime. 
I'm no means an expert. Just one who loves to cook!  
There is but one secret that makes food taste good time and time again... that's the #1 ingredient -- love.  

Amazing how much better stuff turns out when you love what you do. I've seen the handiwork from some of you, and man... it looks good :)

I thought about taking pics this last weekend... I should have :(


----------



## Dutch (Aug 29, 2006)

Guido, Thanks for joining SMF-we love it when lurkers decide to join our happy little bunch. About that remote thermosat for the propane bottle- Unless you're willing to change your burner out for a high pressure burner, you're better off spending that money on a good remote thermometer.


----------



## nmayeux (Aug 29, 2006)

Where in Marietta are you?  We will be cooking at least 10 butts and a large batch of beans on Friday night.  We are always looking for someone to keep us company, but beware that we are poor and come from Louisiana.  Admission is a small bottle of Jim Beam...  Please don't judge!  :)


----------



## cajunsmoker (Aug 29, 2006)

I knew there was something I liked about you Noah :D .  My oldest son was born in Arkansas and my youngest was born in Atlanta but you ask either one and they will tell you they are coon asses from the word go 8) .

What part of Louisiana do you hail from?


----------



## smokemack (Aug 29, 2006)

Welcome Guido, Happy to have you with us now! I've seen a lot of Noah's posts and pictures and can say with no doubt, that if given the chance, I would not miss out on the opportunity to pick his brain while watching him do his thing... Welcome!


----------



## joed617 (Aug 29, 2006)

Hey Dan and welcome .. You can picks Noah's brain anytime :) actually a lottta folks here can help you out if you ever get stuck. Too bad you didn't take the pics of your last smoke.. we love food porn .. 


Joe


----------



## icemn62 (Aug 30, 2006)

Hello, and welcome...Grab a cold one and jump into the show.

If you get the chance hook up with Noah and go visit his garage. There are some cool toys there.

Looking forward to sharing techniques, and a few cold ones while killing some time during a stall period on a long cook.


----------



## guido (Aug 30, 2006)

I'm out towards Dallas near Lost Moutain Road, off of Midway Rd, actually.

I would LOVE to meet some new folks and participate in BLT (As my friends call it... brown liquor time, here in Jawja that qualifies as bourbon and whiskey....)    Jim Beam is good... I am a huge rum fan myself, but have drank much bourbon in my time.  

Sounds like a hell of a lot of fun, what part of Looosiana?  I would expect that your que would have a cajun/creole influence as well?

I bet it would be damn good, though!

Unfortunately, I'm going to be leaving Sat. for Myrtle Beach. Depending on what else is going on Fri night, I may stop by to say hello.


----------



## nmayeux (Aug 30, 2006)

Dan,
Let me know when you get back in town, and we'll go grab a beer.  I am a member of the Powder Springs American Legion post, so at least it'll be cheap. ;)  

CS, I was born in Red Stick, and lived in New Orleans until the early 80's, when things got rough down there.  Spent the rest of that decade split between Atlanta and Pass Christian, MS.  Graduated from Roswell High School in 90.  Pretty much lived my entire life in the Deep South!


----------



## prplptcrzr2003 (Aug 30, 2006)

Hey nmayeux. I live in Gwinnett - just on the tip of Lawrenceville, bordering Dacula. Greetings to you, neighbor. :)


----------



## nmayeux (Aug 30, 2006)

Purple,
Thanks, and maybe we can plan an Atlanta area cookout one weekend.  Its great to know fellow smokers!


----------



## prplptcrzr2003 (Sep 2, 2006)

Sounds good to me, Noah! I'm up for that. Where do you get your wood, if I may ask? I'm looking for different flavored chunks like pecan, apple, peach, etc. 

Thanks,
Sam


----------



## nmayeux (Sep 3, 2006)

I get mine from a guy who lives at the far end of Windy Hill Rd. in Marietta.  He usually has pear, apple, pecan, hickory, and the usual oaks.  The only problem is that he does the smaller cooking splits, but not chunks.  Maybe for a couple of bucks extra, they could make some for you.  Oh, he is very reasonable if you buy this time of year...

Here is what $20.00 gets (not Kate though :) ), and its a mix of white oak, hickory, and pecan.


----------



## prplptcrzr2003 (Sep 5, 2006)

That's a pretty good deal for 20 bucks. I think I might get me some next time I'm in that part of town (just to think, I was in the Dunwoody area this past Friday, but oh well).
Thanks and we'll keep in touch, fer sure.

~ Sam


----------

